# Buon...



## Tebe (31 Ottobre 2012)

_Buon compleanno amore mio. Alle due ti voglio pronta. Ti porto in un bel posto. E caffè a letto e ti rivoglio a dormire almeno fino a mezzagiorno
_
sms

_Buon compleanno meraviglia. Stai ancora dormendo?_

_Si..._

Non alzarti ancora. apri la mia mail. Buon risveglio.



Sting, Hounds off winter



Mi sento _immeritatamente_ "amata".
Devo ammetterlo


----------



## Nocciola (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tanti auguri


----------



## Nausicaa (31 Ottobre 2012)

Ehhhhh, un bel traguardo i 72..... :mrgreen:


AUGURI!!!!!


----------



## gas (31 Ottobre 2012)

auguri :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (31 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa;bt6318 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehhhhh, un bel traguardo i 72..... :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> AUGURI!!!!!



hemm...mento sull'età...sono 75:mrgreen:


----------



## Arianna (31 Ottobre 2012)

Non potevi essere che uno scorpione


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tanti auguri cara.


----------



## Guest (31 Ottobre 2012)

Te ne avrei dati poco più di 60! :mrgreen: 

Auguri!


----------



## Simy (31 Ottobre 2012)

buon compleanno bellezza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Ottobre 2012)

Alla Divina Tebe l'augurio della Divina Matra :festa:


----------



## lothar57 (31 Ottobre 2012)

Tanti auguri Tebe!!!e ..e..forse e'giunta l'ora di farsi amare meritatamente.....


----------



## Tebe (31 Ottobre 2012)

Grazie ragazzi!
E le orchidee...Sbri...flapflapmrgreen


----------

